# Synthetic Oil



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Wondering if many of you use synthetic oil in engines. We use some synthetic gear oil in gear boxes and use the engine oil in small engines such as water pumps generator and lawn mowers. Just have not tried any in diesels still use trusty old Rotella T.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

It's all I use....When I lived in Europe you only changed oil in a car every 10K because everything comes with synthetic from the factory....I think we are the only country on the planet that still uses dinosaur juice. Probably because of the JiffyLube lobby and others that tell you to change every 3K. I've got an old F-150 with over 265K on the clock that gets an oil change every 10K if it needs it or not. I use Amsoil in all my diesels (3 tractors, 2 trucks) and pull oil tests on them....I could extend the changes more than I do, but it's not worth the worry. It doesn't cost me that much more. I use Schaeffer oil/grease for everything else.

Pull an oil test on your dinosaur juice at changing time, try a decent synthetic and pull a oil test at the same interval. You'll see a significant difference. BTW, I don't bother to use synthetic hydraulic fluid (I use JD), but a friend just changed over all of his equipment to Schaeffer and said it runs a lot cooler. I may switch when it's time to change it out. Quality lubrication is the cheapest maintenance you'll ever do for a piece of equipment.


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Newest tractor we have is ready for change thinking about putting Amsoil 15-40 in it. Like I said still use Rotella T change every 100 hours, which sometimes depending on the tractor is 6 months sometimes 4 weeks.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

John Deere Plus 50-II in my tractors.....every 500 hours on my later models or occasionally sooner if convienent....a little sooner on the pre 2000 models.

Rotella in my diesel GMC truck every 7500....I have over 300k on the old gal now....she hasn't missed a beat.

Regards, Mike


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

I read somewhere that amsoil was the only true synthetic,said Mobil 1 was till they got in a lawsuit with castrol,It was A third party article,the aggravating thing about amsoil is you can't just go buy it anywhere.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

bluefarmer said:


> I read somewhere that amsoil was the only true synthetic,said Mobil 1 was till they got in a lawsuit with castrol,It was A third party article,the aggravating thing about amsoil is you can't just go buy it anywhere.


Amsoil was, if I remember right, the first synthetic. When Mobile 1 came out, it tested very close to Amsoil. Now it seems there are a few variants of Mobile 1 so I haven't paid much attention to it. Schaeffer tests very well and it's also easy for me to get. I pay something like $20 a year to get Amsoil dealer pricing without having to be a dealer and just buy in bulk with an ag tax exemption. They ship to me out of a warehouse in Dallas and I often get it the next day.

A couple of friends started using the Schaeffer chain lube and they love it because they say nothing sticks to it. I bought a case a couple of months ago to use on the balers so I'll see how it works in the spring. Right now it's only being used on the 6X4 Gator's drive chains and I haven't really looked at it.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I am sold on it. I pretty much use synthetic in all engines now. Except my Saturn. It goes through a quart every few tanks of gas. Stihl seems to think so much of their synthetic that if you buy a case of it with a new saw they double the warranty. I use amsoil except 2 stroke use stihl. Small engines get Napa brand (I think made by valvoline).


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

( I pay something like $20 a year to get Amsoil dealer pricing without having to be a dealer and just buy in bulk with an ag tax exemption.). Mike what do u have to do to get the tax exemption.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

bluefarmer said:


> ( I pay something like $20 a year to get Amsoil dealer pricing without having to be a dealer and just buy in bulk with an ag tax exemption.). Mike what do u have to do to get the tax exemption.


Here in Ga they went to a card.....it's being sooooo abused by people who have no farm, they have a piece of dirt and a tractor....maybe. Buying lumber at lowes, sinks, you name it they flash that card.....has to be costing the state millions....morons I tell ya.....I didn't see anything wrong with the way it was in Ga. You have a farm, you have a farm number at the extension office, you buy a eq. It doesn't get taxed, fertilizer, parts, etc. didn't get taxed anyway....all we did was make it easier to abuse the system......politicians and their stupid ideas.....

And I'm prolly being a bit presumptuous to thnk they even have a piece of dirt.....prolly renting a 1/2 ac with they house they rent.....or the house the gov. Rents for them......


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

bluefarmer said:


> ( I pay something like $20 a year to get Amsoil dealer pricing without having to be a dealer and just buy in bulk with an ag tax exemption.). Mike what do u have to do to get the tax exemption.


Texas used to be like Georgia, but without the card. As I recall, in many cases you just had to say you were exempt and you got tax-free. Now you have to register with the State Comptroller and get a number that is tied to your SS# and all your exempt purchases. Businesses can't sell tax-free without your number on file. If the State audits them and they don't have the number, they are liable for the tax. Mine is on file with Amsoil....otherwise they'd charge me tax because it's an in-State transaction with their Dallas warehouse. Typically a transaction made with an out-of-state business is not taxed, but a lot of States are going after big on-line retailers like Amazon to collect and remit State taxes. I've also seen States like NJ have reciprocal agreements with adjoining States like NY, or other close States to collect/remit sales taxes on purchases by their residents. It's gotten a lot harder to abuse the system and I expect that trend will just continue. Beware, The Taxman Cometh......

Here's what you need for Arkansas:

http://www.dfa.arkansas.gov/offices/exciseTax/salesanduse/Documents/CommercialFarmExemptionCertificate.pdf


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

In Indiana we just fill out a tax exempt form with each supplier.

Put synthetic in my Polaris Ranger right before it got real cold, it's popped off no matter how cold it's been every time. Of course it still has less than 200 hours on it, so it should start easy. What I do like is that the oil pressure light goes out immediately after starting. The synthetic definitely pumps easier when it's well below zero.

Far as synthetic hydraulic oil, a lot of guys that have semi's with dump trailers use it here, goes up much quicker on frigid days and doesn't take ten minutes for it to come all the way back down.

Still use dino juice in the tractors though, need that used oil to keep the shop warm.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

mlappin said:


> Still use dino juice in the tractors though, need that used oil to keep the shop warm.


I have to admit Marty, that's the best reason I've ever heard for using the stuff. I mix the synthetic with diesel and roll it on my trailer decks. I'm not sure it does much good, but it gives me something to do with it.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Mike120 said:


> I have to admit Marty, that's the best reason I've ever heard for using the stuff. I mix the synthetic with diesel and roll it on my trailer decks. I'm not sure it does much good, but it gives me something to do with it.


I've wondered how full synthetic used oil would burn compared to regular oil. I know for a fact gear oil doesn't burn worth a darn and needs mixed into other oil.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

mlappin said:


> I've wondered how full synthetic used oil would burn compared to regular oil. I know for a fact gear oil doesn't burn worth a darn and needs mixed into other oil.


 I doubt the results would give you a warm and fuzzy feeling.....Conventional refined crude base oil has volatilities in the range of 20 to 30% for a typical viscosity motor oil. A traditional synthetic base oil drops that volatility down to 14%,but newer synthetic base oils drop the volatility down to around 5%. You'd likely freeze.


----------

